# ATO: email scam—scam asks you to update your financial information



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office

*October 2021 email scam – update your financial information*

We're receiving reports about a new email scam impersonating the ATO.

Scammers are sending emails telling people they will receive a tax refund. They ask them to update their financial information on an attached form to process the refund.

The image below is an example of the scam email.










If you receive an email like this, delete it. Don't open the attachment or click on any links.

If you receive a message from the ATO asking for your personal information, phone us on 1800 008 540 to make sure it's legitimate. If you think it's fraudulent, report it by sending an email to [email protected].

You should never give out your personal information unless you are sure of who you are dealing with.

See also

Warning signs of phone, email and SMS tax scams – tips on how to spot a scam
Current SMS and email activities – SMS and email notifications we are currently sending out


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Let's talk scams


Get to know the warning signs and how to spot when it's not the real ATO.




www.ato.gov.au





*Let's talk scams*










*4 November 2021*

Scammers are always looking for new ways to trick people into handing over money or information.

When it comes to ATO impersonation scams, there are some tell-tale signs that will help you spot the real from the fake.

The real ATO will never:

threaten you with immediate arrest
cancel your TFN
send unsolicited pre-recorded messages to your phone
keep you on the phone until a payment is made
request payment via unusual methods, like cryptocurrency, gift cards or cardless cash.
To help keep the community safe, we’ve partnered with the ACCC this Scams Awareness Week.

This year’s theme is ‘let’s talk scams’, so we encourage you to take this opportunity to start a conversation with your employees.

Passing on our tips, or sharing a scam experience you’ve had, could make all the difference the next time they receive a suspicious call or request.

*Next steps:*

Visit the Scamwatch websiteExternal Link
*See also:*

Verify or report a scam
Online security


----------

